# Today on RO - Tuesday



## Elf Mommy (Jul 7, 2009)

[align=center] 
[/align][align=center]I'm filling in for Kat today (Mrs. PBJ)! Hope she's having fun with her nieces! 
[/align][align=center]






Happy Birthday, Ines!

slave to Sam and Willow!






[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday, Buffyangel!

a new member from April who we hope comes back to visit soon!





[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday, BunnyBunBun2008!

another member who we hope comes back to visit soon![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday, Outlaw Pygmy!

a member from Australia, slave to McQueen, who we hope comes back to visit soon![/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday, kmtangelkrystal!

slave to Billy Joe and Kane, but absent a while, so we hope she comes back to visit soon!
[/align][align=center]










Welcome to *asa151 *from the Isle o' Man, UK! Two new rabbits are joining us, Deano and Thumper!
[/align][align=center]










*nekobunny* is worried about nervous Thumper! How can she get Thumper to trust her again after a traumatic experience? 
[/align][align=center]




 *SilverBirchRabbitry* is adopting a beautiful Flemmie Mix! Go see this hunk of a bunny and read about all her plans for him![/align][align=center]




 *sdrabbitlvr* wants to adopt a couple rabbits, but is concerned about the time involved with owning rabbits. Go give this potential bunny owner some ideas![/align][align=center]*




*[/align][align=center]*Camarie *is back! Monday was her birthday and we have lots of Baby Flemmie Photos to coo over![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Gordon *has started an awesome discussion in the main forum about how we all got started with bunnies! Go contribute to the conversation![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*asa151 *is in the UK and wondering what age her rabbits should see the vet.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*queenandimarie *is building a NIC cage and wants to know, what do you use for bedding inside the cage?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*undergunfire *is celebrating Morgan's birthday with an awesome present! Go find out what it is![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*irishbunny* is overloading us with cute baby bunny photos! Go see their day out in the grass![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*hailiejade *thinks adding another bunny to the household might be a good idea, but is not so sure everyone in the house feels the same way![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Hawkertinger *is looking for ideas about making doors in NIC cages.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] 






[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Send some positive thoughts out to and say your prayers for:[/align][align=center]Evey's Tigger who is suffering from Urine Scald[/align][align=center]sweet.pea's Peanut who isn't acting quite right.[/align][align=center]SweetSassy's Rascal who is refusing to eat his pellets.[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]





Have you participated in the Monthly Weigh In?!? How much do your bunnies weigh this July 2009? Keep track in this monthly weigh in and then we can start comparing month to month if there are any drastic changes!




*andromedagale *wants to know what breed is this bunny? 

[/align][align=center]






*ninetoes01* has a 4 week old bunny, *Cinder. *She is interested inadvice on raising this young one and litter training. 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*bunniekrissy* is going to an ARBA show and is interested in whether she'll be able to buy a rabbit when she found out some interesting information about breeders bringing rabbits to sell to the show that aren't in the show.[/align][align=center]










Wabbitdad's Wabbit Herd 2009--Baby Flemmie trancing! What could be cuter?

Introducing Yofi--We can never get enough Yofi and Anna photos! With some garden, puppy and kitty photos thrown in there for good measure!

Daisy and Little Rascal--Photos of the snuggle bunnies!!!

The Sad, Strange Life of a NCISaholic--Lots of updates about bunnies and family![/align][align=center]Bunny and Elly--Bunny pictures from Stan who is bunny-sitting! 







This week the Yearbook will be put together. Look for it by the weekend! Thank you to everyone who has participated and made this possible!!!






 Are you a Twilight Fan? Then you'll want to go check out this New Moon trailer posted by *irishbunny*[/align][align=center]




*Mrs. PBJ* wants to know what everyone did on Independence Day! If you're over the pond, let us know how you spent your Saturday! 




[/align][align=center]*PepNFluff* is sharing photos of her Senior Ball! Go see the gorgeous dress and her glowing smile! 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Fun July Facts!*
[/align]Fun July Facts from this site!
[align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*July Monthly Observances

Air-Conditioning Appreciation Days *(7/3 to 8/15)
*Bereaved Parents Month
Bioterrorism/Disaster Education & Awareness Month
Blueberries Month
Cell Phone Courtesy Month
Dog Days *(7/3 to 8/11)*
Family Reunion Month
Hemochromatosis Screening Awareness Month
Herbal/Prescription Awareness Month
International Blondie and Deborah Harry Month
International Group B Strep Awareness Month**
National Child-Centered Divorce Month
National "Doghouse Repairs" Month
National Grilling Month
National Ice Cream Month
National Horseradish Month
National Hot Dog Month
National Make A Difference to Children Month
National Recreation & Parks Month
National Share A Sunset With Your Lover Month
National Wheelchair Beautification Month
Sandwich Generation Month
Smart Irrigation Month
Social Wellness Month
Tour de France Month *(4-26)*
Women's Motorcycle Month*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*July Weekly Observances

National Unassisted Homebirth Week: 1-7
Freedom Week: 4-10 **
Be Nice To New Jersey Week: 5-11
Sports ClichÃ© Week: 5-11
Nude Recreation Weekend: 6-12
International Chicken Wing Week: 10-12 **
National Farriers Week: 12-18
Sinclair Lewis Week: 12-18
National Parenting Gifted Children Week: 13-19 **
Rabbit Week: 15-21
National Ventriloquism Week: 16-19
Restless Leg Syndrome (RLS) Education & Awareness Week: 18-25
Captive Nations Week: 19-23
National Independent Retailers Week: 19-25
National Baby Food Week: 21-25
Lumberjack Week: 23-25
World Footbag (Hackysack) Week: 27-8/2
Moby Dick Week: 31-8/1
*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*July Daily Observances

*



An * in front of the day means that it hasn't changed in 3 years.
So we are going to state that the date on these days never changes.[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*Canada Day: 1
Second Half of The Year Day: 1
*U.S. Postage Stamp Day: 1
*Zip Code Day: 1
Halfway Point of 2009: 2
*I Forgot Day: 2
*Compliment Your Mirror Day: 3
Earth at Aphelion: 3
*Stay Out Of The Sun Day; 3
*Fourth of July or Independence Day: 4
*Independence From Meat Day: 4
Indivisible Day: 4
**International Day of Cooperatives: 4**
*****Take Your Webmaster to Lunch Day: 6
***Chocolate Day: 7 
***Father-Daughter Take A Walk Together Day: 7
Tell The Truth Day: 7**
*****SCUD Day (Savor the Comic, Unplug the Drama): 8
*****Martyrdom of The Bab: 9
*****Clerihew Day: 10
*****Don't Step On A Bee Day: 10
Bowdler's Day: 11
*****World Population Day: 11
*****Embrace Your Geekness Day: 13
*Gruntled Workers Day: 13
*****International Town Criers Day: 14
*Gummi Worm Day: 15 *
**Saint Swithin's Day: 15
Get to Know Your Customers Day: 16 *(also January 15, April 16 and October 15)
*Hot Dog Night: 16*
**Wrong Way Corrigan Day: 17
National Hot Dog Day: 18 *
*Toss Away the "Could Haves" and "Should Haves" Day: 18*
*Woodie Wagon Day: 18
National Ice Cream Day: 19 *(3rd Sunday)
*National Get Out of the Doghouse Day: 20
National Hug Your Kid Day: 20
*National Lollipop Day: 20 *
**Legal Drinking Age Day: 21*
*Health, Happiness With Hypnosis Day: 22
*Rat-catchers Day: 22
*Spooners (Spoonerism) Day: 22
**All-American Soap Box Derby Day: 23**
*Gorgeous Grandma Day: 23
*Hot Enough For Ya Day: 23
Cousins Day: 24
*National Drive-Thru Day: 24
*Tell An Old Joke Day: 24
Cow Appreciation Day: 25 **
**National Day of the Cowboy : 25
*****One Voice: 26
Parents' Day: 26* (4th Sunday)*
*****National Korean War Veterans Armistice Day: 27
*****Take Your Houseplant For A Walk Day: 27
*****Walk on Stilts Day: 27
*****National Milk Chocolate Day: 28* *
*****Cheesecake Day: 30 *
**Father-In-Law Day: 30*
*Tisha B'Av: 30
**System Administrator Appreciation Day: 31* (Last Friday)[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*
*Penumbral Lunar Eclipse on July 7 that's visible in North America, South America, Australia and the Pacific Ocean region.
A total solar eclipse on the sun will happen on July 21-22 and will be visible in eastern Asia, Hawaii and the Pacific Ocean region.[/align][align=center] [/align] [align=center]




 July 09
Moon Phases[/align] [align=center]7
*Full Moon
5:21 am
EST*[/align] [align=center]15
*Last Qtr.
5: 53 am
EST*[/align] [align=center]21
*New Moon
10:35 pm
EST*[/align] [align=center]28*
First Qtr.
6:00 pm
EST*[/align] [align=center] [/align][align=center]Full Moon on the 7th is called "Buck Moon" by Native Americans of New England and the Great Lakes because at this time of the year,the new antlers of the buck deer begin to appear. It's also called the "Thunder Moon" due to all the summer storms.[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Moon Animation Credit[/align][align=center] 
[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Jul 7, 2009)

Great job Minda.

It's not on the calendar but one year ago today my foster Harley went to his new home.

So it's his first gotcha day at his new home. He now lives with MPHF


----------



## MPHF (Jul 7, 2009)

He must know it too. he's been going mad today with his jingle ball.

Thank you Tracy for a gorgeous little boy.:biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 7, 2009)

That's what I like to hear. i hope Floppy is treating her little man well


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for including me twice


----------



## MPHF (Jul 7, 2009)

The only time Floppy isa bit off with him is if Harley gets to the pellets first. She gets confused and runs around and can't work out where to go.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Minda you did a great job 

And yes we had a blast


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 10, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *July Daily Observances
> 
> **
> 
> ...





> [align=center]*Canada Day: 1*[/align]


* Canada Day: 1 (Always on the First)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 10, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> [align=center]*July Monthly Observances*[/align]



July is adopt a Rescued Rabbit Month at the Edmonton Humane Society.

With the number of rabbits they have it couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

Oohh we should do something special for Rabbit week!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 10, 2009)

*Rabbit Week: 15-21*


----------

